# Compression Artifacts?



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok I know everybody experiences this but is it me or does it sometimes really distract from the picture. On any dark scene for both HD and SD you can see these artifacts/distortion and it is sometimes unbearable. The picture is still amazing but this is very distracting. Anything I can do to reduce this and is it normal? Another question why is this only present on HDTV's but not standard tube TV's? For those wondering my TV is a Sony 46XBR2 and my receiver is a VIP222 hooked up via HDMI's.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First thing you can do is to get a TV DVD calibration disk and calibrate your TV. Also if you have any of the edge enhancements turned on you might consider turning them off. What I would also suggest, Go over to our Sister site AVSForum and search on your TV. Look for posts having to do with Satellite Signals and suggestions for your particular set. 

As for what you can do on the 622? Well try 720p and 1080i and compare. My guess is you won't see much difference in regards to artifacts. First step to minimizing things like this is a well calibrated TV. Even with that, on certain scenes (Depending on how it was encoded, channel, content, etc), you will see artifacts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Each time when you see it - shoot email to Dish ( signalquality something - you can find the email address here ) and describe time, a channel and what was wrong. *More ppl will do that - better picture we all will have.*

Our forums full of complains, but the providers less prone to read complains here then read real reports by email.

Don't use phone ! CSR useless for it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

VIP222 said:


> Ok I know everybody experiences this but is it me or does it sometimes really distract from the picture. On any dark scene for both HD and SD you can see these artifacts/distortion and it is sometimes unbearable. The picture is still amazing but this is very distracting. Anything I can do to reduce this and is it normal? Another question why is this only present on HDTV's but not standard tube TV's? For those wondering my TV is a Sony 46XBR2 and my receiver is a VIP222 hooked up via HDMI's.


I agree it can be distracting, but appears to be a necessary evil with digital transmission. By definition, life is analog... so digitizing it then compressing it is bound to introduce impurities... there are plusses to digital, and we can try to make it as clean as possible... but ultimately there will be some flaws in there if you look hard and close enough.

As to your second question... There are HDTV tube (CRT) TVs... so your question is not really accurate. The larger the screen (regardless of HD or SD capability) the easier it is to see the flaws. A 32" HDTV isn't going to show the same flaws that a 65" HDTV will on either SD or HD programming.

I see artifacting on my 32" SD TV too... especially when viewing SD content (vs downconverted HD content which looks better since it has more detail to start with). My 65" HDTV shows more flaws in both HD and SD (especially SD) with the larger screen area for me to inspect the blown up images.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

What picture mode is your TV in? What type of TV. My LCD was blocky last night and I change the picture mode to a darker contrast and it cleared up. I do know what you are talking about.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> First thing you can do is to get a TV DVD calibration disk and calibrate your TV. Also if you have any of the edge enhancements turned on you might consider turning them off. What I would also suggest, Go over to our Sister site AVSForum and search on your TV. Look for posts having to do with Satellite Signals and suggestions for your particular set.
> 
> As for what you can do on the 622? Well try 720p and 1080i and compare. My guess is you won't see much difference in regards to artifacts. First step to minimizing things like this is a well calibrated TV. Even with that, on certain scenes (Depending on how it was encoded, channel, content, etc), you will see artifacts.


My TV has professional calibration settings and I have been on AVS for a long time and asked them this same question and they said it is compression from the Satellite company.



> What picture mode is your TV in? What type of TV. My LCD was blocky last night and I change the picture mode to a darker contrast and it cleared up. I do know what you are talking about.


I have a Sony 46XBR2. I put the TV in both full pixel mode and normal and it did not make a difference. Like I said this is mostly in dark scenes where you can see this. Like when there is a baseball game at night you can see this around in the sky or around the stadium lights and this is in HD as well. Any suggestions on how to reduce this at least a little bit. LIke I said I know this will be there but sometimes it is kind of ridiculous. Thanks for the help.


----------

